# Ohio Rinehart 100 Photos



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

This nice bull moose rounded out the North American Big Game Course


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*These aren't Fish*

Nope these aren't fish swimming, apparently a spot shooter or 2 showed up and just couldn't get the yardage right. There was approximately 50 arrows floating in this pond.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Always fun to shoot the exotics :wink:
Not too sure, but I think some of the older AT users probably hunted these things at one time:tongue:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*AT'ers*

I shot with Blitzer and we tracked down ArcheryWarrior and got a quick photo. (Blitzer on left and ArcheryWarrior on right)


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

The giraffe target is HUGE. We just didn't feel right shooting him close, so we dropped back to 64 yards and lit him up.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Not too bad for across the field at 64 yards:wink: 
Oh yeah, I am the CX Maxima (red/black).
Loser pulls the arrows of course:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Perspective*

This is how tall this target is. Blitzer stands about 6 feet.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

cool pics thats a lot of arrows floating around out there.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Alien*

Not too sure where you hunt these things either, but they definitely should be shot.:darkbeer:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

These 2 fellas were standing side-by-side. The BulletX was on a roll with these African targets:darkbeer:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Proof of how these Rytera's shoot
Back to Back 12's


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Exhibit B


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Craps anyone?*

Blitzer decided to play a little craps on the course....too bad Snake Eyes!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Finally An Answer*

So the age old question was finally answered today
"Where does a bear "poop" in the woods?"
We saw it first hand. It was tough to shoot when you were laughing so hard.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I am still on my spider hunt:wink: 
Caught this guy hanging out in a target stand.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Blitzer trying to win my $5 on the frog target.
Hit Abe in the head and win the $5.....and the winner was......


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Did you ever doubt me for a minute?:wink: 
Abe ate a CX Maxima delivered from the BulletX.:darkbeer: 
I ended up $5 richer


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool pics Doc...

I am hoping this comes to Montana next year. I hear there is rumor of this so I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Deer a ways out there....how did we do?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Well I can't speak for everybody, but the Rytera came through for me again:darkbeer:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Some would argue that those CX Maxima arrows of mine have a Rinehart 12 ring sniffer on the end....I say I plead the 5th :zip:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Sweet photos Doc. I would say you can walk the walk. I missed the one by me, I was not a happy camper. What the kind of spider was that?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

FYI: An ash tree is not part of the Rinehart target series yet. The Gold Tip actually did pretty well against the ash tree.....the insert took a whooping though


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Blitzer showing off the only damage to his GoldTip


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

My best 2 shots of the day. I took the "dare" (Blitzer wanted to win some of his crispies back) to peg that tiny bean head of the flamingo. 1st shot found its mark. I then felt a little cocky, and he pulled a double or nothing so I had a repeat performance.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Great pics Doc,

I'd been tempted to take a dip in that pond, looked like there were some GT pro series arrows "deep sixed". 

Makes me REALLY excited about Indiana's R100 later this month at Bass and Bucks at Wabash, IN.

Do they score 12's for the center X ring?:tongue:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Great shot at a rhino across a stream up on a hillside....very scenic target sets at this shoot. Definitely a great thing to attend.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Very good target to learn the anatomy of a deer.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

These R-100 are definitely a good time and the target scenery is very enjoyable. Bring a buddy, bring the family and of course bring yourself and have a blast!

They do score center ring as 12 and I have no idea of what kind of spider that is...I know it is a BIG ONE!


----------



## chris g (Jun 18, 2006)

*Nice Pics*

Looks like you guys had a great time. I will not miss this shoot next year.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

chris g said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time. I will not miss this shoot next year.


Mark your calendar and bring your friends. It is pretty much a fun shoot and really not a true tournament. Shoot what you bring and there is camping on site. The weather was hot, but most of the shoot was in a wooded area, so it wasn't too bad.

I just couldn't believe all the arrows in the pond. We fortunately didn't donate to the cause. I believe a few club members went out in a row boat and gathered up the fallen.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i am going to go to one of these next year. They look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

mtmedic said:


> Cool pics Doc...
> 
> I am hoping this comes to Montana next year. I hear there is rumor of this so I will keep my fingers crossed.


I sure hope they make it out to you. I don't know what they have planned, but if they do come near your neck of the woods, it is well worth the drive/effort.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Its a shame*

But you yankees get to have all the fun. I havent seen these types of shoots near NE Florida. Maybe one day!!! Doc, I am ashamed of you for not grabbing all of those arrows for me. You know I am interested in trying something different. I would do it for you buddy. Only problem down here would be the gators. You can bow them though. We have a season for it! 
Great shooting, by the way. Only a few more phone calls to you and I should be right there with you in the 12 ring!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

bowhunter0916 said:


> But you yankees get to have all the fun.


We won didn't we:wink: 
Hopefully one of these shoots will make it down your way. With that new Crackerized SB of yours, you should never be out of that 12 ring. Trust me I wanted to take a dive into that water because it was HOT. I am not worried about gators, because you know when they get you. It's the hidden nasties in that water that I fear. You don't know you've been had for up to 5-6 months


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Hmmm*

A fella of your size shouldnt be scared of the little things! Besides, you have shown that you are scared to even take pic's of yourself.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

bowhunter0916 said:


> A fella of your size shouldnt be scared of the little things! Besides, you have shown that you are scared to even take pic's of yourself.


I don't know how people do that, turn the camera on themself Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Forgot to mention they also had novelty shoots. They had a steel deer with the vitals filled with target foam, but the rest of the deeer was steel. Guys shot it at 10 yard increments until the last man was standing.

Also had a water jug contest. Teams would shoot a jug and the first team to empty their jug (drop the opponent's jug) wins. I missed out on these since I was on the range so I didn't get any pictures, but I heard many arrows take their last flight


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Doc for sharing what are the most interesting 3D pics I have seen for a while.


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*hey guys where was this at*

in ohio thanks


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

North Royalton, Ohio which is just South of Cleveland.:darkbeer: 
See you next year there?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Very Very Cool Doc, looked like to be a really fun day shooting and hunting there.


----------



## kpsingleton (Feb 26, 2006)

Great pics Doc. Thanks for sharing. 

It kills me to look at those. I had that shoot on my calendar for months. Then out of the blue my wife tells me she set up a trip to visit her uncle in Boston that weekend. AAAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Oh well, that trip got me an extra weekend in the woods going after the real thing I guess. I just hope it comes back to town next year.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

cant wait till the end of the month it will be here in walbash IN, went last year had a blast . i,ll be there this year .

kennie


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

kennie said:


> cant wait till the end of the month it will be here in walbash IN, went last year had a blast . i,ll be there this year .
> 
> kennie


I got invited to go over to that one. I am seriously considering it. It all depends on my schedule.:darkbeer:


----------



## steph (Feb 27, 2004)

That is one BIG giraffe! I've never seen it before, must be a new one. My husband, son and I shot the 100 in North Royalton 2 years ago and would love to do it again. It's a gorgeous course, very well maintained.


----------



## 3DKING (Jul 1, 2006)

hey those are some good pics


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

steph said:


> That is one BIG giraffe! I've never seen it before, must be a new one. My husband, son and I shot the 100 in North Royalton 2 years ago and would love to do it again. It's a gorgeous course, very well maintained.


I remember the Alien 2 years ago, he was set-up where the rhino was this year, but I don't remember the giraffe. It is definitely up there.


----------



## lonewolf05 (Aug 2, 2006)

:mg: Great pics. DOC. I'm the guy who set up all those cool targets for you to 12. Lots of hard work, but its nice to see you enjoyed your self. By the way the jarrife was new this year. We had 257 shooters for the two days of the shoot. The iron buck made it all the way out to 69 yards before only one remained, the record is 97 yards (michigan). You also missed the smoker round. Two arrows limit, shoot at the 3-d targrts behind steel trees at various ranges til theres only one left. CLANG,CLANG,CLANG I can still here the noise. We got lots of complements, glad you all had fun. We'll do it again next year, so watch for the posting(not sure of the date yet). this is our third year doing this.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

*excellent job!!!*

Ithought that your shoot was awesome for me and my better half. It was our first time there and we really enjoyed it,plus all the really nice people that we meet made even more enjoyable!


----------



## lonewolf05 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Warrior, we all appricate you all coming out and having a good time. Your welcome any time. Be sure to look us up next year. And dont forget to bring your camera.


----------



## tmzg29 (Jul 3, 2006)

This was the second one this year that me and my boys went to. We had a great time at both. The landscape was better at the one in Ohio because of some of the uphill and down hill shots. 2 thumbs up to all organizations and people that put in the long hours and time to make everyone have a great time. I will try and make at lease 4 R-100 shots next year.


----------



## lonewolf05 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks J&J Prostaffer. One thing I didnt mention before, after we get every thing set up, we get to shoot some before any one else does. That makes all the work we do a lot easer to take. Jlad you had a good time, the other guys will like to hear that.


----------



## bowhunt_15 (Jun 24, 2006)

Those are some great pics and looked like alot of fun. Thanks for posting them.


----------

